# Nissan Re-Launch



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

DTN from last month.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/equipment/news/template1&product=/ag/news/equipment&vendorReference=0702DDCE&paneContentId=70117&paneParentId=70104&pagination_num=1


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I welcome that with open arms. 
The big 3 are too comfortable.
I always wished MB, IH, JD or anyone really, would offer a 1 ton diesel.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> I welcome that with open arms.
> The big 3 are too comfortable.
> I always wished MB, IH, JD or anyone really, would offer a 1 ton diesel.


I agree they are too comfortable. I wouldn't stray from them, but at least with others in the market some of the soaring prices could start to come back to reality. I know my truck had a sticker of almost $70k before the rebates (which I always wait for) brought it back to $54k. I bought practically the same truck in 2003 for $10k less.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

HD Duramax 2500 Crewcab 4WD in 2001 listed for $40K+ loaded.

HD Duramax 2500 Crewcab 4WD in 2016 lists for 70K+ loaded...and burdened with DEF emissions.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Vol said:


> HD Duramax 2500 Crewcab 4WD in 2001 listed for $40K+ loaded.
> 
> HD Duramax 2500 Crewcab 4WD in 2016 lists for 70K+ loaded...and burdened with DEF emissions.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Exactly the models I was speaking of, though I wouldn't say "burdened with DEF emissions." I was running a hot EFI Live tune on my 2003 to the point that I had to rebuild my Ally to hold the power, and my '15 has every bit of that and then some. It's a much stronger truck, and has a heavier tow rating. It doesn't justify the extra cost they want to charge, though I got a fully loaded LTZ Crew Cab 4x4 with a gunners hatch and Nav for $54k out the door with the rebates. Only the High Country was a higher model, and no real options added for that except an odd colored interior.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Driving by the Nissan dealer the other day I saw they had one sitting in the lot. Nice looking truck. I don't need that much power, but still looked nice.


----------

